# Huskee with Powermore 420cc



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

I've worked on quite a few different types of mowers and equipment but this in a new one to me. I'm working on a 42" Riding cheap mower from Tractor supply for a blowing oil smoke from the exhaust. I would think it would have to be head gasket but I took it off and did not see any evidence of that. Replacing gasket but I can't seem to find head bolt torque specs anywhere. Anyone have a clue on that? Bolt size is about 3/8-24, I didn't check them for sure but that's what it appeared to be. 14mm or 9/16 head.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Bolts are m10x1.25 actually, just looked at parts list. I torqued them to 25 lb/ft but I doubt that's enough.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy lcrepairs,

In looking at B&S head bolt torque specs, your 25 ft.-lbs. (300 inch pounds) of torque should be more than adequate, till you find a better source of information.

If it's not the head gasket, did you see any evidence of scoring on the cylinder walls when you had the head off? Could be the engine was run low on oil? Or maybe a crack somewhere? Is there a lot of blow-by coming out of the crankcase vent tube?


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

No scoring at all. It has tons of blowby crankcase line is blowing smoke and oil. I disassembled engine. Took piston out. Just seems like rings are so weak or worn they aren't doing anything. I sure wish i could find a timing procedure, this has a balance shaft. I dont think I moved it but want to make sure.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

FYI, (Not that anyone cares LOL) I ordered Piston & Rings, now playing the waiting game.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Finally got parts in for this. New piston and rings are alot more heavy duty than the original. Surprise, crap made in China on original engine build is 3 or 4 times lighter duty than these new rings. Piston grooves are alot wider to accept bigger rings. Good thing I ordered piston and rings. But.....I feel dump asking this question. One of the rings (I believe it's the second groove) has a step on it. The only mark on the ring is a D, I thought that might mean down but the only markings I've ever heard of always meant it goes up. Does anyone know if the step on the ring goes up or down? From pics I saw on Google somewhere it looks like it goes down, for a wiping action I guess.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

To end this story, I did replace the rings, put it all back together and It ran perfect with no issues. The tiny rings that were in it from the factory were a joke, I don't know how it ever ran fine from the start. New piston and rings was the fix here. The new rings wouldn't have even fit the old piston. The parts list don't even tell you that.


----------



## Dgm308 (Aug 12, 2017)

Where did you order your parts?


----------



## Shane Chandler (Jun 5, 2020)

I have the same problem. Any help on where to get parts from will be greatly appreciated. Not the stock parts from mtd please.


----------



## Shane Chandler (Jun 5, 2020)

Dgm308 said:


> Where did you order your parts?


Did you find parts


----------



## Shane Chandler (Jun 5, 2020)

lcrepairs said:


> To end this story, I did replace the rings, put it all back together and It ran perfect with no issues. The tiny rings that were in it from the factory were a joke, I don't know how it ever ran fine from the start. New piston and rings was the fix here. The new rings wouldn't have even fit the old piston. The parts list don't even tell you that.


Any information on where you got the piston and rings from. I have the same issue


----------



## tennakbob (Oct 26, 2015)

lcrepairs said:


> FYI, (Not that anyone cares LOL) I ordered Piston & Rings, now playing the waiting game.


I care! Mainly because I have the same problem. The battery lasted longer than the engine. Smoke, oil, etc....If you were successful with a rebuild, I would like to follow in your footsteps. Thanks. Bob


----------



## tennakbob (Oct 26, 2015)

I also have that problem. I have a relatively new Huskee mower that the battery lasted longer than the engine. I am looking for a reliable engine rebuild source. Thankks. Bob


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Just a heads up...... The guy that actually found those replacement parts for his rebuild originally posted 4 1/2 years ago. It would be interesting to see if that Chinese boat anchor is still running. Should have 200+ hours on it by now.....


----------



## tennakbob (Oct 26, 2015)

lcrepairs said:


> To end this story, I did replace the rings, put it all back together and It ran perfect with no issues. The tiny rings that were in it from the factory were a joke, I don't know how it ever ran fine from the start. New piston and rings was the fix here. The new rings wouldn't have even fit the old piston. The parts list don't even tell you that.


I have a Powermore engined Huskee. Battery lasted longer than the engine. Did your "rebuild" last in this engine? Comments please. Also, where did you get your parts? My search for parts has been sketchy. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Farmer John (Mar 2, 2021)

lcrepairs said:


> I've worked on quite a few different types of mowers and equipment but this in a new one to me. I'm working on a 42" Riding cheap mower from Tractor supply for a blowing oil smoke from the exhaust. I would think it would have to be head gasket but I took it off and did not see any evidence of that. Replacing gasket but I can't seem to find head bolt torque specs anywhere. Anyone have a clue on that? Bolt size is about 3/8-24, I didn't check them for sure but that's what it appeared to be. 14mm or 9/16 head.


I have the same issues, there is no seal on the exhaust valve which is on the bottom in the oil. Mine has been causing problems since a rocker arm broke. I am currently replacing the exhaust valve and cleaning up the head. Hopefully that will cure the smoking and power loss.


----------



## Farmer John (Mar 2, 2021)

Shane Chandler said:


> Did you find parts


Found parts for it at parts tree, I am having issues with them accepting my credit card thought.


----------



## Augoosteen (May 15, 2021)

Farmer John said:


> I have the same issues, there is no seal on the exhaust valve which is on the bottom in the oil. Mine has been causing problems since a rocker arm broke. I am currently replacing the exhaust valve and cleaning up the head. Hopefully that will cure the smoking and power loss.


I just worked on one with smoking issues after replacing broken rocker arms. Might have been a pre existing condition though. Did you end up resolving this? Thanks, Agustin


----------

